
China's Government Must Now Approve Every Mobile Game - danso
http://kotaku.com/chinas-government-must-now-approve-every-mobile-game-1782966997
======
aianus
Not sure how one can be against this censorship but support the Apple walled
garden.

I remember Apple censored all Bitcoin wallets for years while they brought
Apple Pay to market.

~~~
icebraining
I don't support the Apple walled garden, and wouldn't own an iOS device, but
still, there's a difference between voluntarily choosing a walled garden and
having it imposed by the government on all platforms.

------
codazoda
Makes me wonder... How did this country become such a global supplier?

~~~
chrischen
Objectively, you don't know this decision is bad yet.

~~~
trbvm2
Where any decision stands on a range between good and bad is a subjective
judgement.

~~~
chrischen
There's that too. I can rephrase it as we don't know if these measures will
have positive or negative short term repercussions for China.

~~~
benologist
What could the positive effects be of not being free to buy "South Park: The
Stick of Truth" in Australia? I think South Park itself is one positive effect
of not inhibiting free speech just because it offends.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_banned_video_games_in_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_banned_video_games_in_Australia)

~~~
chrischen
Generally these things only exhibit negative effects in the long term.

If it exhibits short term negative effects, it'd be obvious what to do.

~~~
benologist
The AU governments' censorship of video games spans _decades_ and no clear
upside has emerged yet!

In addition to video games we also censor television, books, porn, the
internet and music. Slippery, slippery slope... it's now illegal for doctors
to talk about the facilities and treatment they observe working with
attempted-illegal immigrants detained indefinitely by the AU government.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Australia)

------
barisser
Good luck with innovating.

~~~
Fej
Innovation doesn't happen too much in China, their patent/copyright laws are
so weak as to strangle anyone that would attempt to do so.

~~~
icebraining
What are your thoughts on bunnie's posts on gongkai, including the documentary
he made with Wired?

[https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?cat=20](https://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?cat=20)

------
James001
That's beyond fucked up.

~~~
jjawssd
This is what happens when the government protects its people from themselves

